
Is my $20,000 worth of Paypal gone? - uncle
	I had $20,000 worth of paypal 12years ago after doing an omline service since paypal initially doesnot work in my country Nigeria, it was easy for them to give me an account balance of $20,000 hoping it will be useless to me,only for me to try to log in and my access was denied, has the funds in my account and my account subsequently deleted, i tried to log in several time s to no avail. Pls i need urgent advise and help as to this regards
======
heldrida
Start by calling them, I doubt you'll find support here.

------
Cozumel
Give me your login and I'll check for you!

